

Show HN: "No Barking" Spotify App to skip all songs by Pitbull - brianshaffer
http://www.brianshaffer.com/fun-with-spotify-apps-skip-any-song-by-pitbull/

======
tlongren
Don't use spotify, but anything to avoid Pitbull is fine by me.

